# Punch 100.2



## Wrighset98 (10 mo ago)

I have seen a few posts that yall have walked someone through fixing these old punch amps. Can someone give me a few things to check? I have good common sense and decent soldering skills and a very good ohm meter. Amp won't power on, when I touch 12+ wire to amp I see the faintest spark, not as big as a ( walk across carpet & touch door nob ) kinda spark. Nothing looks fried and I pulled one leg of diodes and still nothing. Thanks in advance


----------



## Wrighset98 (10 mo ago)

And if it is of any info, wen apply power, I looked through my thermal cam and both voltage regs started getting warm. Not hot but warm.. again thank you for any and all info


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have limited knowledge, but legs on both D2 and D3 are detached. Could be from getting neg and pos switched but those two detached legs jumped out first.


----------



## Wrighset98 (10 mo ago)

When I hook up power to amp the 317t and 337sp start getting warm Purdy fast. Any guess?


----------



## Wrighset98 (10 mo ago)

Ok, I got amp working, but led doesn't light up and it just doesn't seem to b as strong as I remember/thought it was


----------

